
How to build a cult brand in a crowded market: lessons from A24 - whatthe91
https://www.junction43.co/blog/lessons-from-a24-how-to-build-cult-brand-in-crowded-market
======
Grustaf
So I suppose I should have heard of A24...

~~~
whatthe91
Maybe you've seen some of their films? If not, highly recommend checking out
Ex Machina :)

~~~
Grustaf
Yes, I followed the link and saw that mentioned. I did see that film and
really liked it!

------
smileypete
Nitpick, but grey on white text, gaaahhh!

But, I had to laugh when I found the RGB is 0x666666 :)

~~~
whatthe91
Yeah, you are right! We darkened it a bit now :D

